# Idea for a table saw/router station with planner/outfeed table



## jdubfudge (Jul 8, 2013)

If anyone has any experience with the designs below please share them. I think I finally decided on the plan for my table saw, router and planner.

So I'm building a work center for my garage. In a nut shell it is going to be a table saw and router work station that I will also use as a massive table top for glueing and finishing. Then I came across this great idea with these two plans. First would have one work station with my table saw and router. As done in this plan…

http://www.woodstore.net/mosaroce.html

Then do a seperate work station that would have a revolving top for my planner. The planner would be kept away most of the time with just a flat surface on top. Then if I need the planner I rotate to use it. Seen in this plan…

http://www.woodstore.net/flwoce.html

Now the idea that brings the concepts home. Both stations would connect to each other so the rotating work station would normally be used as an outfeed table for my table saw. But when the the table top is rotated exposing my planner, the planner would line up with my table saw and my table saw would work as out feed table for the planner!!


----------



## JimmyB1775 (Jul 4, 2013)

I never asked what table saw and planer you have. Most table saw/router table combos I've seen are simply router tables built into the extension wing and an outfeed table on the other side. It creates that big "L" shape. Which planer model do you have?


----------



## jdubfudge (Jul 8, 2013)

I have a Ryobi 10" table saw. It's the older contractor model with the decent top, not the one with the stamped metal. I also have the Ryobi 12" planner. While they aren't the best, the table saw was free and works great. And I picked up the Ryobi at HD while it was being discontinued for like 70 bucks. I've used it a ton too and just recently had to rotate the blades. Which also led to me slicing my finger wide open.


----------



## JimmyB1775 (Jul 4, 2013)

I had a ryobi and I hated it. I'm pretty sure it was brand new when I got it. Still in the box off CL, clean. It didn't have soft start and would jar work pieces when I turned it on. The blade also wasn't that balanced so it would leave nasty saw marks. I sold it with the sled I built for it for $80 and bought a Jet contractor saw I found on CL for $200. Guy either didn't know what he had or didn't care because it was very new, had a diablo 80T blade on it AND gave me a craftsman squirrel fan with DustRite bag too. They were practically brand new. The saw retails around $750 or something. I meant to sell it and upgrade to a cabinet or larger table saw. It works really well. CL is a gold mine. I'm just constantly digging.

I have other things that are Ryobi and they're fine. My planer is a delta and I haven't run into any problems with it.


----------



## jdubfudge (Jul 8, 2013)

My saw works pretty good. No wobble in the blade and it cuts fairly square as long as double/tripler check the fence. I have never had a problem with saw marks. Occationaly is I'm sending a piece through really fast and not paying attention I'll get one or two but that is operator error not the saw. But mine is an older Ryobi. The top is super solid. The planner works great surprisningly but I haven't had a lot of experience with planners. The only other one I have used was Dan's, which is a Craftsman. I'd say mine works just as good as his, but was way cheaper.

Unfortunatley CL sucks out here in Hawaii. I'm on it almost daily looking for tools and wood. But because of the humidity here, everything is rusted big time or not worth the price the person is asking.


----------



## JimmyB1775 (Jul 4, 2013)

I steer clear of Craftsman. I remember a day when they had an amazing reputation. Now their reputation is crap. And since I don't know what items on CL are the good Craftsman, I just stay away. I'll buy Harbor Freight before I buy Craftsman.


----------



## jdubfudge (Jul 8, 2013)

I hear you on the HF stuff. I have quite a bit of stuff from them that I like for the price I paid. Their casters are great. I do like their clamps. The clamps aren't the best but they are super cheap and work. I have their 10" sliding miter saw and that thing rocks, again for the price.

Again too bad that there isn't a Harbor Freight in Hawaii.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Jason, your dual purpose outfeed table/planer station idea is terrific…take lots of pics, and post the project!

Ryobi, Cman, HF, etc., make lots of different models that often have little in common with each other. Some suck, some don't…..don't write off the good stuff because of the clunkers.


----------



## JimmyB1775 (Jul 4, 2013)

I have a standing rule to buy two new clamps each time I go to HF. It's a $13 per visit habit but I have at least 20 clamps of all sizes now. 
I'd love to know what craftsman stuff isn't poorly made. I'm not against buying anything that's cheap, as long as the price matches.


----------

